# Clamoroso Bee, si ricandida ufficialmente: "chiudiamo in 15 giorni"



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

*Clamoroso Bee, si ricandida ufficialmente: "chiudiamo in 15 giorni"*

Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.

"Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.

*Rappresento un gruppo di persone fortemente interessate a investire nel Milan*, persone che state esse stesse a chiedere di poter entrare in questa trattativa.

Se è* troppo tardi? Questi mesi e questa trattativa mi hanno insegnato che c'è sempre possibilità*.

Non sento Berlusconi da mesi, mentre *ho preseguito i contatti con Fininvest fino alla firma della nuova esclusiva*. In ogni caso c'è grande stima nei confronti di Berlusconi, cosa che mi ha caricato per trovare l'accordo.

Perché torno alla carica ora, dopo che ho trattato per un anno senza arrivare al closing? Nella mia trattativa un punto di svolta si è avuto quando *Berlusconi ha cambiato idea sulla cessione*, spiegandomi come la vendita del Milan fosse come il tagliarsi un braccio. Io ho capito il suo travaglio e l'ho rispettato, ma soprattutto ho capito che il Milan è Berlusconi, per questo ho cominciato a lavorare ad un *accordo per la minoranza, che è la soluzione perfetta*.

Perché non sono arrivato al closing? *I miei partner si sono tirati indietro. Ma ora i miei partner attuali ci sono, sono solidissimi e pronti a inevstire*.

*Suning*? Sì, ho avuto contatti anche con loro.

*La mia intenzione attuale? I miei investitori sono ZHJ Capital e Parantoux Capital, fondi cinesi costituiti da da grandi banchieri ed investitori, che lavorano a stretto contatto col principale fondo cinese di proprietà del Ministero delle Finanze. Quando hanno saputo la volontà di Berlusconi di vendere, mi hanno messo a disposizione i capitali per una nuova offerta, anche per la minoranza del Milan.*

*Questa è la mia offerta: 48% della società. Subito 100 milioni per il calciomercato. Poi almeno 100 milioni ogni anno di introiti frutto di accordi commerciali per i quali ho già un business plan pronto.
Poi i punti di forza del mio progetto sono altri 2: quotazione in borsa entro due anni, e progetto di sviluppo del calcio nelle scuole cinesi. 
Così Berlusconi potrà retare alla guida del club.*
*
Sono anche pronto a mettere a disposizione di Berlusconi tutto il mio lavoro commerciale anche nel caso in cui decidesse di non vendere a nessuno. Se Berlusconi volesse fare un Milan tutto italiano da gestire in autonomia, gli darei supporto commerciale in Asia.*

Non so se Berlusconi ha già deciso, io sono comunque pronto a investire ed aiutare questo club, ma il Milan deve restare italiano.* Se Berlusconi mi chiama, chiudiamo in 15 giorni*"


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2016)

vergognoso che un quotidiano di tiratura nazionale presti il fianco a manovre destabilizzanti del genere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> vergognoso che un quotidiano di tiratura nazionale presti il fianco a manovre destabilizzanti del genere.


Sicuri che la colpa sia della gazzetta? No perché la stampa alla fine la comandano i potenti.. E tra questi c'è Berlusconi..


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



il paradosso di tutta sta farsa è che costui sembra pure più credibile della cordata misteriosa cinese


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Fiato sprecato. 
Ritornasse da dove è spuntato sto thailandese.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ahahahah 

Ciao fantoccio


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sicuri che la colpa sia della gazzetta? No perché la stampa alla fine la comandano i potenti.. E tra questi c'è Berlusconi..



Difatti Repubblica, tra gli altri, la comanda B.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

I rinvii,la cordata fantasma,la ricomparsa di questo pagliaccio.Tutto casuale,come no.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Luglio 2016)

Se vabbe, chiude in 15 giorni ora.

ahahahahahahaha siamo alle comiche ragazzi.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Attendo con ansia di vedere chi avrà il coraggio di dire che tutto questo è casuale...


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] no copia-incolla


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



aggiornato


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *"Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via."*



Aahahahahahh epico, "Io non sono mai andato via!!!!" aahhahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

"Next point please" (cit.)


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sicuri che la colpa sia della gazzetta? No perché la stampa alla fine la comandano i potenti.. E tra questi c'è Berlusconi..



Che però non è certo azionista della Gazzetta... Chi sono invece gli azionisti con più voce in capitolo ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Difatti Repubblica, tra gli altri, la comanda B.


No difatti la comandi tu.. Ma credi che ci sia botta e risposta qui? Ahahah io ho detto "la comandano i potenti".. i media ci fanno "mangiare" tutto quello che vogliono loro, non è che c'è da discutere.. Ho parlato in generale


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Aahahahahahh epico, "Io non sono mai andato via!!!!" aahhahaha




Ecco appunto...


----------



## wildfrank (10 Luglio 2016)

A quando un restyling di "Intrigo internazionale"? Ma perchè non te ne vai in Corea del nord?


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> I rinvii,la cordata fantasma,la ricomparsa di questo pagliaccio.Tutto casuale,come no.



aggiungi pure la contestazione della curva che diserta il ritiro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2016)

Se vabbè . Comunque se ci fosse ancora qualche dubbio.... È stato il nano malto a cambiare idea .


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto...



No va beh io quando ho letto quella frase ho smesso di leggere, passiamo oltre


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Credici


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Comincio seriamente ad avere paura....molta. Non credo alle coincidenze.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2016)

Già mi immagino L accoppiata berlusconio-mrbean!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

ma per curiosità che sono ZHJ Capital e Parantoux Capital??


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma per curiosità che sono ZHJ Capital e Parantoux Capital??



Credo due società di capitali


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Queste dichiarazioni mi fanno paura. Molta paura. Per i tempi soprattutto.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma per curiosità che sono ZHJ Capital e Parantoux Capital??



Se non ho capito male,da quello che ho letto su google,sarebbero due società per azioni registrate da pochi mesi ad Honk Kong.


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

se fininvest è una holding seria fa un comunicato dove manda a f....o mr bii tacciboll


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male,da quello che ho letto su google,sarebbero due società per azioni registrate da pochi mesi ad Honk Kong.



Mamma mia...che schifo. Comunque queste dichiarazioni a giorni prima della firma non sono affatto un caso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma basta con sto Mr Bean...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Sto ridicolo sparisce per un anno e ricompare proprio ora.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> se fininvest è una holding seria fa un comunicato dove manda a f....o mr bii tacciboll


Quello che penso anche io, sottolineando che si estranea da qualsiasi partecipazione a queste dichiarazioni solo di destabilizzazione..


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Quanto scommettete che a breve sto fantoccio (di Barbarella?) si ripresenterà in Italia?


----------



## siioca (10 Luglio 2016)

Sarà la scusa del Berlusca per far fallire l'attuale trattativa.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Credo due società di capitali



Registrate ad Hong Kong, ok adesso mi è tutto più chiaro. Maledetto ilvio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Sbandierare ai 4 venti il suo programma con tanto di nomi e di cifre, condendo il tutto in salsa 'romantica-nostalgica' . A me sta storia non piace affatto. Mi aspetto un comunicato fininvest immediatamente....


----------



## danjr (10 Luglio 2016)

Tuttoprocede!


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sbandierare ai 4 venti il suo programma con tanto di nomi e di cifre, condendo il tutto in salsa 'romantica-nostalgica' . A me sta storia non piace affatto. Mi aspetto un comunicato fininvest immediatamente....



E' palesemte un pupazzo, pagato da Silvio o da non so chi per i propri interessi personali. Questa tempistica non può essere un caso, è letteralmente impossibile. Questo è sparito nel nulla per un anno ed ora a pochi giorni dalla (presunta) firma del preliminare con i cinesi, rispunta fuori. E' una presa in giro evidentissima.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' palesemte un pupazzo, pagato da Silvio o da non so chi per i propri interessi personali. Questa tempistica non può essere un caso, è letteralmente impossibile. Questo è sparito nel nulla per un anno ed ora a pochi giorni dalla (presunta) firma del preliminare con i cinesi, rispunta fuori. E' una presa in giro evidentissima.



.


----------



## gianni r. (10 Luglio 2016)

Se è vero che l'esclusiva con Galatioto finisce il 15 il tempismo di Bee nel venirsene fuori con la sua offerta è inquietante.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' palesemte un pupazzo, pagato da Silvio o da non so chi per i propri interessi personali. Questa tempistica non può essere un caso, è letteralmente impossibile. Questo è sparito nel nulla per un anno ed ora a pochi giorni dalla (presunta) firma del preliminare con i cinesi, rispunta fuori. E' una presa in giro evidentissima.



Ma infatti io sono tra quelli ottimisti sulla cessione però la ricomparsa di questo fantoccio mi fa preoccupare. Giorni fa tutti gli davano del rosicone, e ci può anche stare visto che altri stanno/starebbero riuscendo in ciò in cui lui ha fallito clamorosamente per limiti suoi o per blocchi emotivi del presidente. Ma le dichiarazioni attuali sono un macigno per tutta una serie di motivi. Innanzitutto si sbilancia chiaramente su nomi e investimenti. Guarda caso argomenti ancora celati dall'altra cordata. E poi le parole al miele spese nei confronti di silvio. Sembra veramente reciti una parte. Non è un pupazzo ma una marionetta. E' differente.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

Nemmeno io credo molto alle coincidenze, così come non credo alla buonafede di questo personaggetto. Il punto è capire a che gioco stia giocando Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Ricordate le parole di Kiss Me Licia?

Direi che si stanno avverando...

http://www.milanworld.net/licia-ronzulli-mr-bee-non-molla-e-ancora-corsa-vt36785.html


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Addirittura si sbilancia sui tempi eventuali per una chiusura, quasi a 'preparare' i tifosi che ovviamente sarebbero a dir poco infuriati.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate le parole di Kiss Me Licia?
> 
> Direi che si stanno avverando...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/licia-ronzulli-mr-bee-non-molla-e-ancora-corsa-vt36785.html



Perfetto...come sempre a pensar male con questa società non si fa MAI peccato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei capire una cosa per avvalorare la tesi che è l'ennesima presa in giro di un pazzo che nell'ospedale doveva restarci a vita e di una figlia ancora più egocentrica di lui che ha bisogno di essere al centro dell'attenzione, ma il 15 scade l'esclusiva ai cinesi?


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

I teatrini da noi non chiudono mai. Quanto scommettiamo che assisteremo ancora a ribaltoni e colpi di scena tragicomici?


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

Allora ricapitoliamo i cinesi misteriosi sono tutta una farsa creata ad hoc da silvietto coinvolgendo gente come galtioto nel suo show...mentre mr bean è tutta la verità e nient altro che la verità.





Ve lo dico sinceramente a volte leggo nel forum cose da parte vostra senza nessuna logica...alla pari del nostro silvietto quando parla della rivoluzione liberale che ha fatto da quando si è insediato nelle nostre vite.
Berlusconi uscito dall ospedale ha detto che vuole vendere a questi misteriosi cinesi...se il tutto salta(ne sono consapevole e puo accadere)...salta solo perche entrambi non hanno trovato un accordo vantaggioso.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa per avvalorare la tesi che è l'ennesima presa in giro di un pazzo che nell'ospedale doveva restarci a vita e di una figlia ancora più egocentrica di lui che ha bisogno di essere al centro dell'attenzione, ma il 15 scade l'esclusiva ai cinesi?


Molto probabile visto che Bee nell'intervista dice che l'esclusiva scadrà fra pochi giorni.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora ricapitoliamo i cinesi misteriosi sono tutta una farsa creata ad hoc da silvietto coinvolgendo gente come galtioto nel suo show...mentre mr bean è tutta la verità e nient altro che la verità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanti parlano solo perché hanno la bocca, dure poi che bee é affidabile e Galatioto no é solo parlare tanto x fare


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora ricapitoliamo i cinesi misteriosi sono tutta una farsa creata ad hoc da silvietto coinvolgendo gente come galtioto nel suo show...mentre mr bean è tutta la verità e nient altro che la verità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No qui si sta dicendo che Bee è usato da qualcuno per far saltare la trattativa o peggio, per avere la scusa per farla saltare.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa per avvalorare la tesi che è l'ennesima presa in giro di un pazzo che nell'ospedale doveva restarci a vita e di una figlia ancora più egocentrica di lui che ha bisogno di essere al centro dell'attenzione, ma il 15 scade l'esclusiva ai cinesi?



E secondo te Marina, donna affamata di soldi più del padre, rinuncia a vendere il milan, che x lei è solo una palla al piede, x stare al gioco di sto pagliaccio thailandese? Ma dai siate seri, rileggetevi ogni tanto


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E secondo te Marina, donna affamata di soldi più del padre, rinuncia a vendere il milan, che x lei è solo una palla al piede, x stare al gioco di sto pagliaccio thailandese? Ma dai siate seri, rileggetevi ogni tanto



Non decide Marina,punto.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (10 Luglio 2016)

Seriamente...tutta questa faccenda della vendita inizia ad essere nauseante. Vorrei farmi ibernare per 1/2 mesi per non sentire più nulla al riguardo.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora ricapitoliamo i cinesi misteriosi sono tutta una farsa creata ad hoc da silvietto coinvolgendo gente come galtioto nel suo show...mentre mr bean è tutta la verità e nient altro che la verità.
> 
> Ve lo dico sinceramente a volte leggo nel forum cose da parte vostra senza nessuna logica...alla pari del nostro silvietto quando parla della rivoluzione liberale che ha fatto da quando si è insediato nelle nostre vite.



Che qui regni l'isterismo collettivo è vero, a volte io stesso temo di dare l'idea di essere bipolare. L'unica cosa che è per me fonte di grande inquetitudine è il pensiero che Silvio abbia intavolato la trattativa solo per farsi pubblicità per l'ultima campagna elettorale, e, ad elezioni concluse, avendo poi bisogno di un'ottima via di uscita per non fare figuracce con Galatioto aveva già premeditato di riesumare a tempo debito il giullare Bee. Non è la trattativa coi cinesi a farmi dubitare, ma la psiche di quel demente che abbiamo come presidente.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Difficilmente ho letto tante cavolate tutte insieme, siamo a livelli di degrado allucinante


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che qui regni l'isterismo collettivo è vero, a volte io stesso temo di dare l'idea di essere bipolare. L'unica cosa che è per me fonte di grande inquetitudine è il pensiero che Silvio abbia intavolato la trattativa solo per farsi pubblicità per l'ultima campagna elettorale, e, ad elezioni concluse, avendo poi bisogno di un'ottima via di uscita per non fare figuracce con Galatioto aveva già premeditato di riesumare a tempo debito il giullare Bee. Non è la trattativa coi cinesi a farmi dubitare, ma la psiche di quel demente che abbiamo come presidente.



Berlusconi politicamente è finito...ma non per mancanza di appeal politico...Non ha piu le forze fisiche e mentali per reggere un altra campagna elettorale.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Berlusconi politicamente è finito...ma non per mancanza di appeal politico...Non ha piu le forze fisiche e mentali per reggere un altra campagna elettorale.



Questa è l'aggravante , non di certo l'attenuante. Pienamente d'accordo su ciò che asserisci ma la logica conseguenza è che il milan è l'ultimo giochino che gli è rimasto. A parte il cane.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No qui si sta dicendo che Bee è usato da qualcuno per far saltare la trattativa o peggio, per avere la scusa per farla saltare.



Secondo te un professionista come galtioto si presta a questi giochetti?e poi la credibilità di una multinazionale come fininvest dove la metti?Silvio B metti caso un giorno passa all aldiqua...i figli secondo te permettono di lasciare una macchia indelebile sulla affidabilità fininvest per i prossimi anni?
Non sto dicendo che la trattativa non salti...puo accadere...ma se accade sarà perche entrambi non hanno trovato l accordo.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è l'aggravante , non di certo l'attenuante. Pienamente d'accordo su ciò che asserisci ma la logica conseguenza è che il milan è l'ultimo giochino che gli è rimasto. A parte il cane.



Ha chiamato silvio sal per la ricerca di investitori...molti lo dimenticano questo particolare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Fininvest dovrebbe prendere una dura presa di posizione ora, specie in questo momento decisivo.


----------



## centopercento (10 Luglio 2016)

di "quindici giorni" ne hai avuti a decine mr bean, levati dalle palle ora


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

però ragazzi pure noi se diamo risalto a sti personaggi è la fine...già siamo tutti abbastanza tesi...evitiamo almeno di sprecare ulteriori energie mentali per questi infami che è meglio....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo te un professionista come galtioto si presta a questi giochetti?e poi la credibilità di una multinazionale come fininvest dove la metti?Silvio B metti caso un giorno passa all aldiqua...i figli secondo te permettono di lasciare una macchia indelebile sulla affidabilità fininvest per i prossimi anni?
> Non sto dicendo che la trattativa non salti...puo accadere...ma se accade sarà perche entrambi non hanno trovato l accordo.



Un miliardo di postille e di paletti secondo te sono segno di una predisposizione alla cessione ? A me sembra ci si lasci una via di fuga facendosi poi dipingere per il salvatore della patria. Silvio, colui che face saltare la cessione perchè gli acquirenti non garantivano un roseo futuro al milan!!!! Io spero tutto vada a buon fine e sono tra gli ottimisti ma il personaggio-berlusconi purtroppo ci ha insegnato a carpire la tensione nell'aria prima che arrivi il temporale. 
Resto fermamente convinto che la cordata sia seriamente interessata , come resto però convinto che berlusconi, potendo scegliere, vorrebbe rimanere al milan con la maggioranza e con un ruolo attivo.
Tutti dipingono bee come un pagliaccio e lui avrà le sue colpe se è questa l'immagine cha ha dato di se ma resto sempre della mia idea : se lo scorso anno silvio avesse accettato di cedere la maggioranza la cessione sarebbe andata in porto. Gli investitori rappresentati da bee,a parer mio, si sono dileguati alla richiesta del nano di restare in sella al suo cavallo da... padrone.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Un miliardo di postille e di paletti secondo te sono segno di una predisposizione alla cessione ?* A me sembra ci si lasci una via di fuga facendosi poi dipingere per il salvatore della patria. Silvio, colui che face saltare la cessione perchè gli acquirenti non garantivano un roseo futuro al milan!!!! Io spero tutto vada a buon fine e sono tra gli ottimisti ma il personaggio-berlusconi purtroppo ci ha insegnato a carpire la tensione nell'aria prima che arrivi il temporale.
> Resto fermamente convinto che la cordata sia seriamente interessata , come resto però convinto che berlusconi, potendo scegliere, vorrebbe rimanere al milan con la maggioranza e con un ruolo attivo.
> Tutti dipingono bee come un pagliaccio e lui avrà le sue colpe se è questa l'immagine cha ha dato di se ma resto sempre della mia idea : se lo scorso anno silvio avesse accettato di cedere la maggioranza la cessione sarebbe andata in porto. Gli investitori rappresentati da bee,a parer mio, si sono dileguati alla richiesta del nano di restare in sella al suo cavallo da... padrone.


Per me sono una garanzia.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Per me sono una garanzia.



Speriamo sia come dici tu!!! Questa attesa è snervante, il blocco sul mercato deleterio. Forza milan!!!!


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia come dici tu!!! Questa attesa è snervante, il blocco sul mercato deleterio. Forza milan!!!!



Sempre


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2016)

Finirà tutto questo..... Finirà.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2016)

Ahahahahah avevo bollato come giullare questo qui appena spuntato l'anno scorso quando c'era gente che gli credeva figuriamoci ora.
Ma poi tutto tronfio nel rassicurare i tifosi che prenderebbe solo il 48% per lasciare in sella Berlusconi, come se a noi sta cosa facesse piacere ahahahahahahahah. 
Lui o chi per lui la smetta che siamo oltre il ridicolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo te un professionista come galtioto si presta a questi giochetti?e poi la credibilità di una multinazionale come fininvest dove la metti?Silvio B metti caso un giorno passa all aldiqua...i figli secondo te permettono di lasciare una macchia indelebile sulla affidabilità fininvest per i prossimi anni?
> Non sto dicendo che la trattativa non salti...puo accadere...ma se accade sarà perche entrambi non hanno trovato l accordo.


Quali giochetti? io credo alla trattativa e alla cordata, quello che temo è il colpo di teatro di Berlusconi. E bee in tutto questo potrebbe fare molto ma molto comodo. Se poi vogliamo credere che sia soltanto una coincidenza che questo bee abbia parlato giusto in questi giorni, fate pure. E' evidente che qualcuno sta remando contro e magari vuol convincere Berlusconi, o peggio è una manovra dello stesso Silvio. Comunque aspettiamo e preghiamo.


Doctore ha scritto:


> Ha chiamato silvio sal per la ricerca di investitori...molti lo dimenticano questo particolare.


Ti sbagli, è stato Gancikoff a chiamare Galatioto non Berlusconi!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque la parte da paura è questa: "Sono pronto a venire a Milano alla scadenza dell’esclusiva e chiudere l’accordo in due settimane”.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> vergognoso che un quotidiano di tiratura nazionale presti il fianco a manovre destabilizzanti del genere.



Esatto. E vergognoso il cerchio magico che le sta tentando tutte fino alla fine. Ma per loro sfortuna lo avranno in quel posto. E dovranno battere altrove. Magari cercarsi un lavoro serio. La pacchia sta per finire..


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2016)

stavolta persino Di Stefano è da applaudire, ha detto "facile dire di avere i soldi con un comunicato poi bisogna dimostrare di averli davvero....i cinesi al contrario di bee stanno zitti e fanno i fatti"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Luglio 2016)

Che supplizio. Questa è una situazione tremenda, perché non chiudono sta cessione e finita li? Basta.


----------



## TheZio (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come nei migliori film hollywoodiani, a un passo dalla firma del preliminare con la cordata cinese, sul Milan ripiomba Mr *Bee*, che dalle pagine della Gazzetta dello sport si ricandifa ufficialmente a rilevare il 48% del Milan.
> 
> "Come mai sono ricomparso ora? Io non sono mai andato via. Da quando è stata firmata l'esclusiva col gruppo cinese, ho atteso in silenzio. *Ora sono tornato per far sapere ai tifosi che c'è un'altra possibilità*, con il Milan ancora in mano a Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Quanto schifo che c'è attorno a Berlusconi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2016)

Presto sarà tutto finito e torneremo ad essere una società di calcio, non un teatro.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavolta persino Di Stefano è da applaudire, ha detto "facile dire di avere i soldi con un comunicato poi bisogna dimostrare di averli davvero....i cinesi al contrario di bee stanno zitti e fanno i fatti"



Mi ha stupito anche a me


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Presto sarà tutto finito e torneremo ad essere una società di calcio, non un *circo*.



Parlare di teatro mi sembra esagerato. Il teatro è arte, il Milan attuale è solo un bordello. Anzi no: credo che un bordello è gestito meglio. Il Milan di oggi versa in una situazione totalmente caotica.

Per completare il quadro ci mancava pure lo squattrinato thailandese.

E complimenti alla Gazzetta che con questa intervista tocca livelli di bassezza mai raggiunti prima. Mettere il primo giornale sportivo italiano a disposizione di certi personaggi equivoci è indice di totale inaffidabilità.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

complimenti alla gazzetta per il colpaccio Bee Touchballs


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah avevo bollato come giullare questo qui appena spuntato l'anno scorso quando c'era gente che gli credeva figuriamoci ora.
> Ma poi tutto tronfio nel rassicurare i tifosi che prenderebbe solo il 48% per lasciare in sella Berlusconi, *come se a noi sta cosa facesse piacere ahahahahahahahah. *
> Lui o chi per lui la smetta che siamo oltre il ridicolo.



sono le cose scritte dai fantocci della curva.. Che le due cose siano legate e guidate da una stessa mente?


----------



## marcokaka (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> sono le cose scritte dai fantocci della curva.. Che le due cose siano legate e guidate da una stessa mente?



Penso proprio di si...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2016)

Non so se ridere o piangere. 
Vorrei ridere, ma sarei falso se negassi che un po' di paura per queste regie occulte ce l'ho.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

Vergogna.

Spero vivamente di rimanere con Berlusconi, mi godrei il fallimento totale del Milan.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

Se Bee è un buffone è il buffone di Berlusconi visto che
fino a 6 mesi fà andavano a braccetto insieme..


----------



## Julian4674 (13 Luglio 2016)

intanto tra 2 giorni scade l'esclusiva, della firma neanche l'mbra e questo qui che è rispuntato fuori. insultatemi quanto volete, ma non sono per niente tranquillo


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> intanto tra 2 giorni scade l'esclusiva, della firma neanche l'mbra e questo qui che è rispuntato fuori. insultatemi quanto volete, ma non sono per niente tranquillo



Insultarti perchè?
Io ero tra i più positivi, ma inizio ad avere qualche dubbio. Non scendo certo dal carro degli ottimisti per le sparate di Bee, ma mi preoccupa il fatto che siamo ancora nelle mani del B.-bugiardo più famoso al mondo.


----------

